# Garage workout day...again



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)

Okies guys and gals.. another one coming shortly to entertain you....I gotta take a couple days off from training to rest my tired and sore body.  Been to the gym killin it last two days and today in my 90+ degree garage as well!  Stayin young I guess.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Martial D (Jul 4, 2019)

You have good balance and body control, but your kicking technique could use some refinement. I would recommend doing a bit of Thai boxing or tkd just to get that edge. Even if it's only a few classes.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 5, 2019)

Legs/kicks been my worst thing.  Just started focusing on them the last few months. Flexibility and training the muscles to actually do those things need more time in training.  Each time though I'm improving.  Just a matter of time I refine it further.  TKD, been there before and muy thai style not all my favorite.  Just another 10, 000 of them buggers and I'll be where I want.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 5, 2019)

Yes, but 10,000 kicks done with bad form will just get you conditioned to throw kicks with bad form.  

Not to say your kicks are terrible, but you do seem to be trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 5, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Yes, but 10,000 kicks done with bad form will just get you conditioned to throw kicks with bad form.
> 
> Not to say your kicks are terrible, but you do seem to be trying to reinvent the wheel.




Aaahhhahh..finally, somebody is understanding!!!   JK..sorta. I'm just going to say, 

In reality, I'm not trying to "reinvent" anything.  Rather, experimenting with what works good for me or even things I am still working on improving.  I've already been instructed proper kicking techniques both in Tkd and kung fu in the past years as well. So, there's nothing here anyone can tell me that I haven't heard from someone I've paid to tell me that.  However, there are factors contributing to what I am doing .  For one, I've suffered a knee injury in the past that I'm rehabbing and tends to be my weakest side so I don't tend to execute so well at times on that side.  It's improving though. 

 Another factor, simply, because of lack of focus on training in kicks, strength, and flexibility, the mind knows what it needs to do, however, it doesn't translate in the movement.  So, even though, as I'm practicing those kicks, what I want to happen is slowly but surely is coming to focus.  Again, 10,000 more kicks will improve my kicking. 

Lastly, I'm not going to conform to any style.  Not anymore.  There, maybe I'm reinventing.  There are some things unique in my mind that I like doing in the way that I'm doing it contrary to my formal training.  That, I don't need to justify to anyone.  If it don't work for me, I don't do it.  But there's nothing wrong with trying something and modifying it if it works better for that individual, if not, move on to something else.  Not trying to be cocky, but there really is a method to my madness.  Agree with me or not, this is my ma journey and every practice, I learn from it especially now.  I'm more focused to perfect MY kicking form which, I believe are getting pretty quick and powerful.  My videos do not show my full potential yet.  Until I get my heavy bag setup, my full power workouts will have to wait. 

In closing, I'm not sure if I've worded/conveyed my concepts in training really well.  I respect and admire the achievements others are doing, but folks, please don't be so judgmental because I'm not doing things exactly the way you're doing it.  There are so many ways to do things out there and everyone thinks they are right and you can't tell them different.  That doesn't necessarily mean it's gospel.


----------



## jobo (Jul 5, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Aaahhhahh..finally, somebody is understanding!!!   JK..sorta. I'm just going to say,
> 
> In reality, I'm not trying to "reinvent" anything.  Rather, experimenting with what works good for me or even things I am still working on improving.  I've already been instructed proper kicking techniques both in Tkd and kung fu in the past years as well. So, there's nothing here anyone can tell me that I haven't heard from someone I've paid to tell me that.  However, there are factors contributing to what I am doing .  For one, I've suffered a knee injury in the past that I'm rehabbing and tends to be my weakest side so I don't tend to execute so well at times on that side.  It's improving though.
> 
> ...


 I agree, as discussed in your other thread, there a marked difference between form and function and it depends on your focus as which to pursue, if you chasing rank, then you kicking form is a lot more valuable than you power and you should with out doubt concentrate on that in the expectation that if you ever achieve perfect form the power will most certainly follow.

if you've had the realisation that your hip mobility means good form is a long long way off, if you ever achieve it at all, and you want power now, in case you need to kick someone or some thing, then making what you can do more powerful is a sensible way forward, you may indeed improve your form over time or you may not. it's only an academic point, if what you can do is capable of hurting someone enough to make your escape.

I've accepted that I will never be able to kick someone with power at anything above thigh height and nothing above shin height using correct form in anything like the foreseeable future,my kicks however stand up well against stated karate kicks in sparring, as what I can do, I can do very well


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 5, 2019)

My views/ideas aren't usually popular and I'm o.k. with that.


----------



## jobo (Jul 5, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> My views/ideas aren't usually popular and I'm o.k. with that.


you and me both, there's a really and very marked difference on here, between the majority belt progression kata brigade and those who are actually training to fight, eriver in open competition or they have through experience come to understand the requirements needed in a " real fight"

there are people , who have never had a fight since grade school training other in techniques they have never used in anger and therefore have no idea if they work, and therefore giving rise to the obsession with perfect form in a multitude of techniques the use for which will seldom if ever arise and the scant disregard for physical fitness, particularly strength and strength endurane that come up time and time again.

there will come a time when some bubbles get burst and they will wish they had put more effort into strength and power, and very basic techniques against full resistant opponents
and I think you look scary in a good way


----------



## Martial D (Jul 5, 2019)

Well, in my case at least, all of my training..100% of it, is combat focussed. I train for fighting, and that's it.

With that said, I have a few things in common with this young lady here. We both started in Wing Chun,
We both value solo training, we both have left WC behind in favour of pursuing our own style based on the totallity of the things we have learned.

With that said however, I still feel form is important. Not for looks, or grades, or belts, because none of that even factors in for me. I value form because good form means good speed, good balance, and good power. Those things I do value.

It's all been done, for hundreds and thousands of years even. There just isn't enough time in a single human life to rebuild it all from scratch to the level you could be by simply eating your pride and learning to do things in a much more effective way.


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> Well, in my case at least, all of my training..100% of it, is combat focussed. I train for fighting, and that's it.
> 
> With that said, I have a few things in common with this young lady here. We both started in Wing Chun,
> We both value solo training, we both have left WC behind in favour of pursuing our own style based on the totallity of the things we have learned.
> ...


I'm aware of your dedication to combat ability but yes people have been kicking people quite probably for 100s of thousands of years quite effectively with out using " karate tkd mt, style ttechniqumy.so the only objective measur of a kick is what power, \ damage any one individual can inflict with a kick not the mechanics of that kick !

arguing that a particular mechanics delivers more power, is arbitrary and complete waste of time if someone with hip mobility issues can't produce those mechanics when required, its quite probably true that kicking high requires certain techniques, but if you cant kick high that no use to you.

there are a couple of folk at my dojo, who constantly feel obliged to tell me that my kicking is rubbish( as people on here would be queueing up to do if I ever posted a vid) as its not at all like they have been instructed to kick, the same people also complain that when I kick them in sparring,that its to hard and hurts a lot and they end up on the floor, they can't see that those two are  mutually exclusive, because brain washing, that there's only the karate way to do things


----------



## Martial D (Jul 7, 2019)

It's more about ranges of human motion than the styles that have figured out those ranges.


----------



## jobo (Jul 7, 2019)

Martial D said:


> It's more about ranges of human motion than the styles that have figured out those ranges.


I'm not really understanding your point, if you haven't got those ranges of motion then its pointless to try and kick in those ranges, you perhaps should look to increase your range, but that may not bbe possible to any meaningful degree

the only objective criteria for a assessing a kick is if it hurt, knocked over or otherwise reduced the others guy ability to fight, if so a good kick if not rubbish


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 7, 2019)

Are you left handed? It may just be the video but you look stronger on your left side, both punch and kick.



skyeisonfire said:


> There are some things unique in my mind that I like doing in the way that I'm doing it contrary to my formal training. That, I don't need to justify to anyone. If it don't work for me, I don't do it.


Respectfully, if you only do "what works for you" how do you know if it will actually work in application? Maybe that is not a concern for you and you just want good workout. But don't discount formal training. There are centuries of training in all the styles combined. Most have been refined over the years so there are very good reasons techniques are done the way they are taught. That doesn't mean they are going to be easy to learn or do. Watering down a technique is a bad idea.
Your are putting in work and that accounts for a lot but as @Martial D  said, repeating the same thing over and over will not necessarily give you results you are looking for.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 7, 2019)

I do what I do and will refine what I do which will take time.  I understand my methodology, what my weaknesses are and will train as I need to make the adjustment to make my particular and personal style work for myself.  I don't need 100,000 years of knowledge in any particular style to dictate how I'm going to kick or punch someone.  I already understand and had been taught the basics in styles in the past.  I only do these videos as self training tools (the full videos not edited or for public viewing)  The videos that I publish are edited strictly for entertainment.  I share them with everyone only as a fellow enthusiast.  I don't have anymore a particular "style" or "brand" and the problem is, every particular style or brand, and as well, the individuals have their own way of doing things for a particular way to punch or do a kick.  I am probably saying to much here, as everyone is stuck in their own "way" of doing things.  Anyways, rant over.  I'm moving on.


----------



## dvcochran (Jul 7, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I do what I do and will refine what I do which will take time.  I understand my methodology, what my weaknesses are and will train as I need to make the adjustment to make my particular and personal style work for myself.  I don't need 100,000 years of knowledge in any particular style to dictate how I'm going to kick or punch someone.  I already understand and had been taught the basics in styles in the past.  I only do these videos as self training tools (the full videos not edited or for public viewing)  The videos that I publish are edited strictly for entertainment.  I share them with everyone only as a fellow enthusiast.  I don't have anymore a particular "style" or "brand" and the problem is, every particular style or brand, and as well, the individuals have their own way of doing things for a particular way to punch or do a kick.  I am probably saying to much here, as everyone is stuck in their own "way" of doing things.  Anyways, rant over.  I'm moving on.


Don't misunderstand. I enjoy seeing your videos. If they are, as you said, for purely entertainment then I will view them that way and withhold any critique. Just understand this is a forum for MA and as such you will get opinions and suggestions, all of which are meant purely for your benefit. 
No need for a rant.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Jul 7, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Don't misunderstand. I enjoy seeing your videos. If they are, as you said, for purely entertainment then I will view them that way and withhold any critique. Just understand this is a forum for MA and as such you will get opinions and suggestions, all of which are meant purely for your benefit.
> No need for a rant.



Sorry, gotta stay away from caffeine.  That stuff puts me on edge lol.

I get it though, this IS a public forum. 

I just wanted to get across the purpose of the videos that I post in public vs.  my actual training.  I understand a lot of things that I have been formally trained in, and have actually applied in those lessons..repeatedly.  My actual training was done with a certain level of pressure and realism.  I have many hours of bruises and being on the ground or getting popped in the face, while sparring on concrete and no padding or shields.  I've done all that.  I get it.  I prefer my training as rough as possible.  Thus, my sparring lessons has taught me how important physical conditioning is.  Some folks don't believe that's important. 

But in that time, I learned there are things that I don't want to use as well.

I'm not saying I have mastered everything or anything.  I'm still, again as I've stated in the past in this forum, still learning and practicing.  What may seem like "wrong technique"  may indeed be me having a particular issue with that particular body part executing that exercise.  But be aware, I understand the propper techniques and how they are supposed to be applied.  I excercise a lot, many times twice a day.  It's usually hot in my garage, so I'm not always fresh. There are training sessions I can do a perfect snappy and powerful roundhouse, and other days I should've stayed in bed. 

To answer someone's question, yes, I'm a lefty, worst, I've have a couple of injuries to my right side limbs.  I've had mallet finger on my right hand and a knee injury on my right knee so my training ceased for a short time in which the effective use of anything on that side went bye-bye.  Both injuries happened at the same time.  So, I'm kind of rehabbing and relearning my right side. 

Some of the things I do are unorthodox.  But it's very unpredictable to those who are looking for the predictable. Either way, I'm training to be totally free, agree with me or not, that's how I roll.  Thank you for all your advice, but I already have a roadmap for how I want things to be done.  The course will change if something isn't working and I'll change as needed.


----------



## Martial D (Jul 8, 2019)

Ultimately, it's not really criticism so much as advice. When I see others move, my coach hat goes on. I see a weak spot and advise how to strengthen.

In your case improving your kicking technique would be huge. 

Cultivate white belt mentality. It's really the best way forward.


----------



## Buka (Jul 8, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> I do what I do and will refine what I do which will take time.  I understand my methodology, what my weaknesses are and will train as I need to make the adjustment to make my particular and personal style work for myself.  I don't need 100,000 years of knowledge in any particular style to dictate how I'm going to kick or punch someone.  I already understand and had been taught the basics in styles in the past.  I only do these videos as self training tools (the full videos not edited or for public viewing)  The videos that I publish are edited strictly for entertainment.  I share them with everyone only as a fellow enthusiast.  I don't have anymore a particular "style" or "brand" and the problem is, every particular style or brand, and as well, the individuals have their own way of doing things for a particular way to punch or do a kick.  I am probably saying to much here, as everyone is stuck in their own "way" of doing things.  Anyways, rant over.  I'm moving on.



You go, girl.

People have been telling me I'm doing Martial Arts wrong for almost fifty years. Maybe so, but it seems to work. I always used to beat the people telling me that in competitions, and then they'd pay me to teach them the wrong way. Some still do. So, I dunno'.

But, you go girl. And I really like your videos.


----------

